# OMG! Bulkhead fitting cracked....180 gallon!



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG!!!!

Today, while trying to fish out 3 of my peacock bass for sale the led light fell behind the 180 gallon tank....cracking the bulkhead fitting(plastic). The previous owner of the tank had drilled for 3 bulkheads almost at the bottom of the tank. This has caused the entire tank to have to be emptied and fish re housed. 

It has been a horrible night...enough for me to question our love of the hobby...I don't even want to think about the damages from the water...We have been using lots of towels, and a wet/dry vac. At the moment I now loathe all fish!

This has been a horrifying evening!!!


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that. I cannot image the pain and frustration of seeing 180g of water flooding the house.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow, I know how u feel, things like this makes u think about it but dont decide anything right now.This things dont happen often which is good and most of the time we have is to enjoy our fish and hobby


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

happened to me just a little while back my tank is on carpet and i just used a carpet shampooer for about 6 hours lol then put a fan on it for days


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear Drew. Every once for awhile things will happen to make us wish quitting the hobby. Hang in there.
The cheap plastic bulkhead always concerns me.
Get a industrial grade bulkhead at Corix to replace the existing. It will cost a few $ but is close to indestructible.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, it wasn't all 180g of water that flooded, fortunately. Probably closer to 40-60g. Still made a helluva mess, but fortunately we don't have any carpet in the basement, just vinyl tile over concrete. Many thanks to Drew for being "the finger in the dam" and literally holding the bulkhead on while I got the drain hose running and frantically netted out fish. The poor fish have had a rough night with being moved 2-3 times, but they all seem to be OK this morning, if a little mad. However, I can't say that I like the hobby that much this morning either.  

I'm just glad we had a spare acrylic 150g to put them in...it's sitting on the floor full of monster fish this AM with one of the canisters running on it.

I think we're going to re-jig the stand setup in case this happens again, as right now it is too hard to move it to dry things out if this happens. I'd already been getting rid of all the extra tanks, and this has only solidified my certainty! Price drop on the 108g!!!! And does anyone have a 6' stand they want to get rid of?

Next stop today: dehumidifier and more fans to dry the rest of the water.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Just so you know, I've experienced this but on a much smaller tank, and you can rent those big reclamation/reno fans from the companies who do this and they dry the place out much faster.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I pm'ed you about a stand, 72" x 19" floor plan


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, thanks everyone for there kind words especially Elle, who helped save our fish! It was a rough day...but the fans, and heat seemed to have quite quickly removed the water. And really so far the only thing that was badly damaged was the stand!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hope that was not the wave stand! Have a couple wet dry you could borrow if you still need them. They do such water out of carpet pretty good.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch. Sorry to hear Drew & Elle. I also have a wet/dry vac you are welcome to borrow. I had close to 300g of sw flood onto our floors a couple of years ago. I almost shut down everything. It was on carpet, not vinyl, so you at least have that advantage. Call me if you need any help.

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was the wave stand...it's not so much that it was badly damaged as that particle board doesn't like water. I think we may be selling the big stand super duper cheap and going with two separate stands instead so if anyone is interested...well, let me know.

Things appear to be dry now but I'll be running the fans on it for the next few days anyway. Gah!


----------

